# Squared Ali and PR FP



## skiprat (May 3, 2008)

Got a few hours to myself today. I wanted to do a square pen, but this one is anything but flawless. Nor is it very practical. 
But Hey, it was fun!!! The cap is a snap fit and the nib is borrowed from a Jr Gent. ( it will go back in the kit now )


----------



## Ligget (May 3, 2008)

Very unique Steve, I can appreciate the work that must have went into it, how does the cap snap on?


----------



## chigdon (May 3, 2008)

You know what, I think it is awesome.  I am curious to know more about it; materials, closure, etc.  Nice.


----------



## stevebuk (May 3, 2008)

Agree with mark steven, looks amazing and very contempory, really like it..


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 3, 2008)

Skippy, you've gone and done it again. You've pi$$-d me off. I have a hard time turning B to B and here you go and mess with my mind. Now if you don't mind I'll take a closerlook at that out of round pen I threw in my pile maybe its .....naw nevermind.


----------



## skiprat (May 3, 2008)

LOL  the snap cap insert was robbed from my pile of el-cheapo's. I had to dismantle several before I found one that fitted.
I snapped it onto the nib then pressed it into the tube ( with a dollop of Araldite) Once dry, it was a bit loose, so I had to trim the cap till it was snug. The threaded insert that holds the Jr Gent nib was salvaged from an old Exec Roller Ball pen (I think)that was knackered.
The black PR is of course from PR Princess and the aluminium was once a HV power line connection. The material was drilled first, then cut at 45deg. I mounted them on the tubes without glue as the fit wasn't great. I then warmed the PR with a heat gun and clamped it all together till the fit was good. Glued up when it was cold. 

I couldn't think of a good way to do a clip ( I didn't think my wire ones matched )If it was stainless instead of aluminium, then I would have welded a clip on.

Thanks for comments, good or bad.
Have to get ready for work now


----------



## papaturner (May 3, 2008)

Another wonderful pen, practical or not......I always enjoy and like your work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 3, 2008)

Don't have to worry about that one rolling off the table.  Another Skippy mind blower.


----------



## Jarheaded (May 3, 2008)

I love it. There is nothing about this pen that looks like anything else I have seen. It is an original.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 3, 2008)

I'm still trying to learn how to make round pens ! That's amazing Steve ! Thanks ! [8D]


----------



## karlkuehn (May 3, 2008)

LOL...Skippy, you've gone so far beyond thinking outside the box, you're back in it! heh 

That is extremely cool, although you can hardly call yourself a pen turner now! Man, you got me thinking about all these square blanks I have. Talk about skipping a step! []

Beautiful work, as always!


----------



## leehljp (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dalecamino_
> 
> I'm still trying to learn how to make round pens ! That's amazing Steve ! Thanks ! [8D]



He is too! That is why that one is square! 

GREAT looking pen! 


But Be careful, If you keep it up and they might oust you from the pen TURNERS forum. OH, I get it, you used a square chuck!


----------



## workinforwood (May 3, 2008)

I like it but I don't like the seam when it's together.  I think it would be improved if the seam was on an angle matching the segmentation.  Might make the pen more comfortable too.  You ditch the metal before the nib so it's just the black and angled back.  The cap has the metal angled then black then metal again..I'm sure you get what I mean.


----------



## csb333 (May 4, 2008)

That rocks! You are in a different league. Maybe even a different sport. Bravo!- Chris


----------



## gerryr (May 4, 2008)

I like it, practical or not.


----------



## PenWorks (May 4, 2008)

I think there sharp. Nettuno made pens just like these only in a clear.colored resin. They deffinately were not practicle to write with.
But they sold fairly well, for some people who like the retro look and wanted them for more of a display. This was one of the last pen
series for Nettuno before they went out of business. You need to make the matching roller ball and sell them as sets.


----------



## aurrida (May 4, 2008)

great, some very interesting and equally great pens in your collection. your designs are developing very nicely, look forward to the next one.


----------



## drayman (May 4, 2008)

steven, i dont believe what you say, them bushings are definately out of round  LOL ps. see you next weekend


----------



## VisExp (May 4, 2008)

I like it   I do agree with workingforwood's comments about a diagonal seam.  Of course that would probably make it even less practical 

If anyone is looking for some inspiration, then spend some time looking through Stevens gallery on his website.  It is definitely worth a visit!


----------



## bitshird (May 4, 2008)

Who ever said things had to be practical!! remember th3e Edsel? what about Art for Arts sake, Thats is the design of a true visionary,
 (or some one who has tipped a pint too many)
Great looking pen [)][)][)][)][)]


----------



## ahoiberg (May 5, 2008)

great looking pen skip. you do some great work! agreed a little impractical but cool nonetheless.


----------



## arioux (May 6, 2008)

Great work and very original.

Mabe a photo of the attachment of jig you use to turn it sqare would be nice[}]

Alfred


----------



## george (May 6, 2008)

Nice. Very nice. George


----------



## OldWrangler (May 6, 2008)

Square pens, huh! That'll save a lot of time turning. most of my blanks are already square.


----------



## rccrazybill (May 6, 2008)

It's hip to be square


----------



## wlk (May 9, 2008)

I think this is a beautiful DESK pen sans the clip. Furthermore, it's crying out for a matching letter opener and magnifying glass handle.  Whip them up and have IAP show the set. . . when you get the time again!

Wade


----------

